# GSD saves owner from rapist



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

http://www.stltoday.com/stltoday/ne...EBE545AC6941E9FD862574F300129833?OpenDocument

I'd be really curious what the background on this dog is. 
BYB, working bred, ???
Either way it's nice to see a GSD that can be a "real dog" when the chips are down.


----------



## Tamara Eckhardt (Jan 21, 2008)

wow really impressive this story


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

that had to be SO frightening on so many levels...GOOD girl, Gracie!!


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

I agree...good girl Gracie, I know I told this story before, but years ago a local Firefighter got a GSD against his wifes wishes, they had a 3yr old little girl and she was so concerned about having this big dog. Anyway, I helped him out with the obedience, No protection training done whatso ever... a few years later,he came by to tell me this story-he was outside,across the street with his neighbor, his little girl out in the back yard playing, he heard her calling Baron,Baron...but thought nothing of it, as she loved the dog. The dog was inside the house, until he and his neighbor saw the dog crash through the front picture window, and go flying to the back yard. Of course the guys went running - to see Baron attacking some guy that had a hold of the 3 year old, going out the back of the property along the canal bank. Needless to say,the wife gave the dog a steak that night. Dogs are awesome!!





_"if you have a stressful situation,do what dogs do....piss on it, and move on! " _


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

What a great pup! Obviously, I hope they are finding the perp. Maybe a K9 will finish Gracie's fight...


----------



## Ajerthan Nathan (Nov 2, 2008)

Impressive indeed


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> http://www.stltoday.com/stltoday/ne...EBE545AC6941E9FD862574F300129833?OpenDocument
> 
> I'd be really curious what the background on this dog is.
> BYB, working bred, ???
> Either way it's nice to see a GSD that can be a "real dog" when the chips are down.


 

"That's all right. I'll be back to finish what I started," he said, and slammed the door in the dog's face.
Awesome dog, but I would be buying a gun!


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Maybe Gracie could play in the lead role in Alyssa's theatrical rendition of White Fang.=P~


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm not able to get the news page up..

Where else can I see it please? Any other links?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Gary, Google German Shepherd Gracie saves owner.


----------

